# Southwest Virginia



## BlestByTheBest_316 (Mar 8, 2012)

Signing in from Southwest VA Tazewell County. Hello!!!


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Southern Bedford Co Virginia 

22 Miles East of Roanoke. 

Bill


----------



## MRGUMBY (Nov 3, 2011)

BEDFORD COUNTY VA HERE
Little town called, "Goode"


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

Abingdon area here, out in the country.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Campbell County


----------



## JamincAccess (Aug 18, 2010)

Howdy from Albemarle County. Looks like southwest Virginia is well represented.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Buckingham County here -- Go Central VA!!!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

There is an email list of six or seven of us, and we keep in touch on a regular basis. We have even had two meet-ups so far.:beercheer:

Two in Buckingham Co., Two in Campbell, one in Appomattox Co., one in Covington, One in Amelia Co.

If interested, send me a PM.

If any of you are 'hams', maybe we could attempt a comm check using 2 meters.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Floyd, Va. here.


----------



## Fridge (Apr 28, 2012)

Smyth County base of Mt Rogers and White-top Mt. Highest in the state.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Finally have some time to check in - Fluvanna County


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

Rockingham Co. just a few miles from the WV line.


----------



## bizkit (Mar 17, 2012)

Rural retreat here


----------



## bizkit (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone in our area use solar oven rocket stoves or have a bailer bucket ready to go what about heat are anyone using solar heat yet just see what everyone else is doing to get prepared


----------



## Fridge (Apr 28, 2012)

bizkit said:


> Anyone in our area use solar oven rocket stoves or have a bailer bucket ready to go what about heat are anyone using solar heat yet just see what everyone else is doing to get prepared


I do have all you mentioned.


----------



## bizkit (Mar 17, 2012)

How well does it work out for you and do you have solar heat wood or what


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

Would any of you like to have a meet, and if so, where?


----------



## bizkit (Mar 17, 2012)

I would come meet just let me know when and where


----------

